
What’s Holding Tech M&A Back? - prostoalex
http://a16z.com/2015/04/10/whats-holding-tech-ma-back/
======
kokey
It's making me think that we're not in that tech bubble phase yet. We would be
in a tech bubble when the incumbents also feel under pressure to be acquiring
more aggressively. If this happens, it can cause a fairly significant bubble.

